
Ask HN: What's a software pain-point for you personally or professionally? - methochris
I love making web software as a hobby but I&#x27;m fairly short on ideas. My interest is definitely in the business&#x2F;productivity SAAS side of things so I thought I would ask; what&#x27;s a software tool or app you wish existed to make your personal or professional life easier?
======
kowdermeister
Bookmarking. I need a good, cross platform bookmarker with good search,
preview (thumbnail) and excellent organization capability. Ideally it should
seamlessly sync on all my devices.

------
dozzie
Good topic maps editor that's not a memory hog. There is Wandora, but has
quite steep learning curve, and it's written in Java, so it's quite memory-
heavy.

